# Christmas / Holiday Event General Discussion (Pocket Camp)



## Justin

The Christmas event that's been teased recently is here!-

*Use this thread as the general discussion of sorts for this event.* It's okay to make a separate thread for more notable aspects of the event if you think it's worthy, but we'll try to keep more general discussion in here and avoid extra threads for minor posts that wouldn't garner an entire separate discussion. Threads may be merged into here at moderator discretion if they're deemed to belong better in this thread.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ahhh I feel like it's Christmas morning already!  All the furniture looks so cute and I get to have my little fluffbutt in my campsite. <3


----------



## Ezamoosh

I'm so excited for all the new furniture to start getting my campsite looking festive ♥


----------



## Gruntilda

"It's beginning to look a lot like Christmaaaas"


----------



## hestu

Love all the furniture I've seen so far!! Hopefully it's not too hard to unlock everything (trying to save up my leaf tickets!)--definitely excited for this!


----------



## OLoveLy

I'm totally ready for this event ! :3


----------



## Bcat

All aboard the hype train! choo-choo!!!! So glad I saved my materials


----------



## Coach

Hopefully the special offer isn't too pricey, that snowman looks really cool! Can't wait for the new amenities!


----------



## trea

I love the rug / bed - they looks so cozy! I am fairly low on materials right now, so hopefully they won't take tooo many to make.


----------



## Jeannine

I'm so excited! This festive furniture makes me so happy.


----------



## kayleee

I’m ready to spend so much money on virtual Christmas items BRING THEM TO ME


----------



## tae

where the **** is jingle


----------



## Twisterheart

I'm really excited. I think this furniture is so cute. I hope it won't be too pricy though. I'm a bit low on materials.


----------



## Lackadaisy

I?ll take virtual snow and holiday decor over the 80 degrees we still have in Arizona - at least something to get me into the winter spirit! 

Not sure how soon I?ll decorate my camp though, since I?ve just finally gotten enough regular furniture/amenities to make it look halfway decent - Usually I wait on the Christmas decorations until after my birthday (sorry Jesus, yours can?t take over a whole month <.~)



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ahhh I feel like it's Christmas morning already!  All the furniture looks so cute and I get to have my little fluffbutt in my campsite. <3



I don?t care how popular he is, Marshal is such a cutie and very fitting for the holiday theme! I?m a bit surprised that most of the other announced villagers don?t look more ?seasonal? somehow *shrug*


----------



## sej

i mean it looks cool but the furniture will probably take 10 years to build


----------



## Paperboy012305

These better not be unlockable only by spending leaf tickets. I want them free.


----------



## Envy

Oh god, I can not resist Christmas stuff.


----------



## Garrett

Nice. New stuff! 

I have so much crafting material, I need new furniture to craft instead of just selling it.


----------



## Lackadaisy

I agree that them turning out to be unlockables would be upsetting. I’m optimistic for now, though I suspect there may be one or two items for sale only (maybe a way to get Jingle into camp)


----------



## Envy

Paperboy012305 said:


> These better not be unlockable only by spending leaf tickets. I want them free.



Sadly that is how F2P games work. There is little reason to actually spend Leaf Tickets otherwise. They've got to make spending money look attractive.

I hope they won't do that, but I would be surprised if they didn't.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Envy said:


> Sadly that is how F2P games work. There is little reason to actually spend Leaf Tickets otherwise. They've got to make spending money look attractive.
> 
> I hope they won't do that, but I would be surprised if they didn't.



Sadder yet is that I'm willing to spend money on leaf tickets to get those items provided they're not too crazy expensive.  Nintendo probably knows that too, hence while they'll probably charge a whole bunch of leaf tickets for the items.


----------



## Envy

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Sadder yet is that I'm willing to spend money on leaf tickets to get those items provided they're not too crazy expensive.  Nintendo probably knows that too, hence while they'll probably charge a whole bunch of leaf tickets for the items.



It's ridiculous how large these "micro"transactions can get.

I've played the Kingdom Hearts mobile game for quite some time, and the prices on that game are so outrageous. It's hard to describe without knowing the game. Just imagine the Pokemon Card game. Imagine an online version of that. Imagine needing to pay _$20_ for one randomized pack of digital cards. I mean, like in AC there are ways to get limited amounts of the currency in-game, but in no way should it cost anywhere near $20 for that! That ain't a microtransaction! _$0.99_ is a microtransaction. What has gone so wrong?

Lets hope Nintendo doesn't go down that road. I don't know how the prices are in this game relative to the content. We don't have too much to go from yet.


----------



## Bcat

As everyone else is saying: I have a bad feeling in my gut these are going to cost an exorbant ammoubt of leaf tickets. And an even worse one that I WILL pay for them. 
What can I say? I need Christmas stuff. 

But I also hold out hope that maybe these will be like traditional furniture and will cost bells


----------



## Jeannine

It's begun!!! There are many event challenges to earn clothing and candy canes to craft the holiday furniture 
Everyone should have gotten a Santa hat too


----------



## Alcor

Wow I didn't even notice the announcement at all...

So a quick count of what is needed to finish this seasonal event; (at least the grinding part of it with the candy canes)
1110 candy canes in total if you want one of each item.

Subtract the 'free' candy canes they give you when you're progressing though the event,
which is 300 candy canes.

You'll come down to needing 810 candy canes +/- whatever your crafting order of operation is.

It seems like doing a request grants 1 candy cane... I think?
It's all RNG drop rates, you can get between 0~6 candy canes as a "bonus" request reward.
and we have until 12/26 to finish this.

On a good day I can probably do 5-6 request reset cycles (reset is every 3 hours),
which is 3 request from 4 areas, totaling to 60-72 request a day.

This gives you around anywhere between 50~144+/- candy canes a day, depending on how lucky or unlucky you are.

If campsite request counts too, it'll help out a bit. Though I forgot how often those appear up...

Either way, this is okay for me, since it is likely these same seasonal furnishings will return next year as well.

edits: corrected arithmetic on drops


----------



## Justin

Yay, it's here! And as I suspected, the official English tweet had it completely wrong and it was tonight not tomorrow night...


----------



## JellyLu

I'm sure I'm going to enjoy this event! The items look so cute ^-^ I'm particularly in love with the snow globe~

Hopefully I can get as much as possible ^^;


----------



## kayleee

I spent $20 on leaf tickets to get the Christmas tree asap #noragrets


----------



## Lackadaisy

I’m not sure how to feel about the item cost yet...spending $5 on a virtual Christmas tree seems like a ridiculously steep price to me. My opinion will depend on how difficult the candy canes are to come by I suppose. Overall slightly disappointed so far

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alcor said:


> It's all RNG drop rates, you can get between 0~3 candy canes as a "bonus" request reward.



I just received 6 candy canes for one request - might be better then it looked at first


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Oh my god it has begunnnnnn yus


----------



## Jeannine

I get in the range of 1-5 candy canes per request, and sometimes nothing. It may be random or if there is a difficulty assigned to each task, which I don't know. I've racked up 97 so far but there's still a ways to go to afford all the items. It seems doable within 25 days though (I hope)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Dear Nintendo: I freaking love you.  Not only are the Christmas items affordable but they don't cost leaf tickets.  Thank you for not being totally greedy and heartless this Christmas.

Love, An Addicted ACC Player


----------



## Justin

The difficulty looks quite reasonable to me honestly. You can knock down 300 canes from the timed goals, so you need to fetch 810 in 26 days. That works out to about 31 per day through villager requests or the quarry. Not too bad actually -- I have earned 35 just from villager requests so far today.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

wow, i'm really pleasantly surprised at how plausible nintendo has made it to be able to craft every item!
i was fully expecting them to make everything difficult unless you used leaf tickets, but this is lovely.
thanks nintendo; glad to know you've still got some christmas spirit in you. ♡


----------



## Cheshire

I’m so glad that candy canes are so easy to come by and you don‘t have to buy the event items (or candy canes) for real money. It‘s only the first day of the event and I have already crafted half of the offered items just by getting candy canes from camper requests. 
Plus, a lot of the items don‘t cost a single candy cane because you get the ones you paid back via the timed goals for crafting them, which is really, really nice! I love this event and hope they‘ll stick to this model for future events. Thanks for being awesome, Nintendo!


----------



## Imbri

I've already crafted several items. Some give candy canes as rewards for crafting, so you can piggyback a bit.


----------



## Gruntilda

Absolutely LOVING this!


----------



## J087

Justin said:


> The difficulty looks quite reasonable to me honestly. You can knock down 300 canes from the timed goals, so you need to fetch 810 in 26 days. That works out to about 31 per day through villager requests or the quarry. Not too bad actually -- I have earned 35 just from villager requests so far today.



That's some nice math, thanks. 300 for a snowman is quite rough though.
Hope I can manage it all within 4 weeks.


----------



## Xme

*Candy canes?*

What do the candy cane materials do for us??


----------



## Relly

You use them to craft Christmas furniture


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Dear Nintendo: I freaking love you.  Not only are the Christmas items affordable but they don't cost leaf tickets.  Thank you for not being totally greedy and heartless this Christmas.
> 
> Love, An Addicted ACC Player



THIS. Yeeeeeeeeee I’m so happy!!!


----------



## Envy

The candy canes seem to be really rare from villager's requests. I feel like I've done 20 requests but maybe only gotten them from 4 at best.


----------



## Bcat

Envy said:


> The candy canes seem to be really rare from villager's requests. I feel like I've done 20 requests but maybe only gotten them from 4 at best.



Really? I’m getting them every other request


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Envy said:


> The candy canes seem to be really rare from villager's requests. I feel like I've done 20 requests but maybe only gotten them from 4 at best.



^ this. i've only been getting 1 or 2 per every fourth or fifth request


----------



## Envy

Right after I posted that, I started getting them in nearly ever request.

It seems to be pure RNG. So those who have had a lot of luck, beware, a dry spell will probably come your way soon. lol


----------



## Peebers

i wasn’t going to craft any of the furniture bc i usually don’t decorate for christmas 
but the pile of presents and the sofa was just too cute ):
i also crafted the rug bc i wanted the boots lol


----------



## Ellexi

I want to build a bunch of fences but it’s hard getting candy canes


----------



## Bcat

everyone having a hard time with candycanes, meanwhile i've already crafted 6 christmas items and have enough candy canes to craft more...
I'm lucky i guess


----------



## Orionirico

I don't think it is hard, in one day I got half of the furniture, we have the whole month.


----------



## LillyofVadness

Orionirico said:


> I don't think it is hard, in one day I got half of the furniture, we have the whole month.



That's true, but they seem to have staggered the need for canes well. I'm building up for my first 100 cane piece, the most being a 300 cane item. Luckily the canes from the quarry seem to have nice drop rates - gotten about 60 from there overall so far.


----------



## Twisterheart

Ugh, I accidentally crafted another festive cake and wasted a ton of materials. I wanted to show my grandma the Christmas items because she loves Christmas, and I accidentally hit order. I tried to close out before it could go through, but it did. I had like 40 candy canes I was trying to save to craft the fence and now I wasted half of them on an item I already have. :/ 

I wish the candy canes were easier to get. My villagers hardly give them out, or when they do they only give me one.


----------



## Vonny

Twisterheart said:


> Ugh, I accidentally crafted another festive cake and wasted a ton of materials. I wanted to show my grandma the Christmas items because she loves Christmas, and I accidentally hit order. I tried to close out before it could go through, but it did. I had like 40 candy canes I was trying to save to craft the fence and now I wasted half of them on an item I already have. :/
> 
> I wish the candy canes were easier to get. My villagers hardly give them out, or when they do they only give me one.


That sucks lol I did something similar with leaf tickets :/ (was on phone/not really paying attention, thought it was unboxing time but I ended up speeding up the crafting and wasted 30 tickets) 

I built everything that gives candy canes and now need 702 to craft everything else... sigh lol hope I don’t have to use tickets


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Well, I'm home from school and nightly math studying is done.  Time to go farm candy canes!  *Disappears*


----------



## squidpops

300 candy canes for the cool stuff and these animals give MAYBE one every 2-3 requests.
Well at least there's a whole month to collect them xx


----------



## PaperCat

not a fan of how much each piece calls for in terms of candy canes as I would like to decorate my camp before xmas


----------



## Bcat

Christmas at the camp!! &#55356;&#57220;


----------



## Paperboy012305

So, apparently, i'm going to need about 1,110 candy canes to craft all of the holiday furniture. Time to hoard more than I ever did.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Just have the 300 candy cane items left to make.  Oh boy, where to get 600 candy canes without spending money?


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Just have the 300 candy cane items left to make.  Oh boy, where to get 600 candy canes without spending money?



Me too. I mean, we were able to get 8 out of the 11 holiday items within 2 days and we have the rest of the month to hoard the other candy canes. I think we should be good


----------



## PaperCat

i made one item so far. not sure how much i will farm candy canes to make more.


----------



## LillyofVadness

TBH still waiting for the snow to fall. All the Christmas furniture and clothes feel a little out of place with the autumn ground still.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I can't wait for the seasons to change in game, I am really hoping we see a change in creatures available as well, but I guess we'll have to see! Also I love scrolling through my friends list and now 90% of them are clad in the Santa gear or the very least, the hat. SO FUNNY!


----------



## LillyofVadness

ACK. Weird double post sorry.


----------



## Envy

LillyofVadness said:


> TBH still waiting for the snow to fall. All the Christmas furniture and clothes feel a little out of place with the autumn ground still.



There doesn't appear to be any weather in this game, so it will just awkwardly shift over to snow on the ground, I bet. lol

To be honest, aside from the trees not being bare, the game looks wintry to me, seeing as snow is hardly a thing where I live anymore, and the grass is dry and actually kind of looks like it does in the game.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I still need to craft the fence thing, the fireplace and the snowman I believe,,
My priority is the fireplace but I'm so far away from the amount of candy canes I need to craft it lol


----------



## J087

Waiting for the streetlight to finish.
Candy gathering is quite fast in my opinion thanks to the times goals.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I really hope the Santa beard shows up, cause I feel wrong dressed as Santa with a naked face...


----------



## hestu

so close to getting enough candy canes for the fireplace or snowman! i can't decide which one i want to craft more, but i'm leaning toward the fireplace i think.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I've got 200-something candy canes and I need 300 for the fireplace (I've decided I like the fireplace better).  I hope I can earn them by Christmas.


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I've got 200-something candy canes and I need 300 for the fireplace (I've decided I like the fireplace better).  I hope I can earn them by Christmas.



same. i have 219. I think we'll make it. we got that in only a few days.


----------



## SpookyMemes

am I the only one who's just crafting the holiday items for the rewards and not actually putting them in their campsite?? lol


----------



## Sowelu

Now that the Holiday Event is in full swing, I wonder when it will start to snow? Or, will snow just appear on the ground on a given date? I hope it actually snows, and I hope that the music changes to the soft and slightly echoed snowy version. 

I also wonder if some of the northern trees will have Christmas lights on them like in New Leaf? I hope so!


----------



## Louis

Sowelu said:


> Now that the Holiday Event is in full swing, I wonder when it will start to snow? Or, will snow just appear on the ground on a given date? I hope it actually snows, and I hope that the music changes to the soft and slightly echoed snowy version.
> 
> I also wonder if some of the northern trees will have Christmas lights on them like in New Leaf? I hope so!



Certainly, the snow will eventually fall. You see it on their official screenshots. I mean, the trees are also brownish now because of Autumn, right?


----------



## Sowelu

Louis said:


> Certainly, the snow will eventually fall. You see it on their official screenshots. I mean, the trees are also brownish now because of Autumn, right?



Yes, I know things will eventually appear snowy per the official screenshots, I just wasn't sure if the snow would actually and actively fall while playing, or will the ground simply be covered in snow once the snow season actually starts upon a new day start (since there doesn't seem to be any kind of weather patterns in the game so far).


----------



## Bcat

thanks to getting 32 candy canes in the quarry, I was able to craft the fireplace! I'm so freaking tempted to spend 2 leaf tickets to have it now and not have to wait...


----------



## lPeachy

Sowelu said:


> Now that the Holiday Event is in full swing, I wonder when it will start to snow? Or, will snow just appear on the ground on a given date? I hope it actually snows, and I hope that the music changes to the soft and slightly echoed snowy version.
> 
> I also wonder if some of the northern trees will have Christmas lights on them like in New Leaf? I hope so!


I've yet to see rain or anything actively weather related at all, so I have doubts about it snowing during game play. I'm assuming the snow will be on the ground the same day as it will be in new leaf though, so (hopefully)expect it on the 11th!


----------



## shayx

I'm really hoping (although I doubt it will happen) that the pool converts to a jacuzzi when the snow starts to fall


----------



## LillyofVadness

Just want to say getting enough Candy Canes to craft ALL of the furniture (at least once) will be easy. I've only got 295 to go for the snowman and the fireplace is making right now. And there's still 20 days left, so nothing to worry about. Although I get the feeling this event is going to be ignored for a while in place of the new Host of Most event, which only lasts for 5 days. We'll see.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Finally got enough candy canes for the fireplace!  It's crafting right now.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yes. 600 candy canes! Only 399 more to fill up the limit so I can use them.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Finally got enough candy canes for the fireplace!  It's crafting right now.



congrats dude!!

(also, bless your signature, it made me smile really hard)


----------



## Louis

Anybody know what the Naughty & Nice day implies? Do we get something?


----------



## noctibloom

I completed the set more quickly than I anticipated. Now I can just focus on any doubles I may want. 

I don't think we get anything for the Naughty and Nice thing. It more so seems to be a nod to the holidays that would be going on now in the other games.


----------



## Javocado

Finally copped that Fireplace!! It looks mighty fine with KK playing over it<333


----------



## Bcat

I finished the snowman last night so I now have 1 of each of all the holiday items! 
Now I’m going to take it easy and with any leftover candy canes I’m going to craft more fences


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> I finished the snowman last night so I now have 1 of each of all the holiday items!
> Now I’m going to take it easy and with any leftover candy canes I’m going to craft more fences



Wow, great job!  I still need to make the snowman and I only have like 60 candy canes lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yes! I amassed 999 candy canes, and i'm going to use them all to craft the greatest Christmas campsite you've ever seen.


----------



## HHoney

Bcat said:


> I finished the snowman last night so I now have 1 of each of all the holiday items!
> Now I?m going to take it easy and with any leftover candy canes I?m going to craft more fences



Finished my fireplace - Love the fireplace!!! When they stand in front of it!
I had to craft an additional fence - symmetry y?all!


----------



## Justin

I've got the entire set completed now. Just gonna try to collect up a few extra fences and lights now!

Although I'm wondering how much more I should use the candy cane quarry now... kinda need the essences now and candy canes aren't as important anymore.


----------



## LillyofVadness

If the snow's gonna hit, it's probably going to be tomorrow, since my ACNL town just got the snowstorm warning bulletin this morning.


----------



## J087

Still waiting for the quarry to throw some candy canes my way.
Hope we get a white campsite though...


----------



## Paperboy012305

At last, my best Christmas campsite is finally complete! Take a look at it. My ID is in my signature.


----------



## Vizionari

I have the full Santa girl outfit now so now I need to collect more canes for the furniture ^^


----------



## ChocoMagii

I finally finished the whole Christmas set.. and I have 300 candies leftover. What do I do with them..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I only need the Snowman now. I wish villagers handed out more candy canes...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ugh I only have 170/300 candy canes for the snowman.  How will I get them before Christmas?


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ugh I only have 170/300 candy canes for the snowman.  How will I get them before Christmas?


2 words, keep playing.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> 2 words, keep playing.



Wow.  Great advice lol.


----------



## squidpops

yaaas I finally got the snowman, the last item I needed in the set \o/


----------



## LillyofVadness

SNOW!! It snowed!! I told you it would snow really close to the 10th lol. I feel so cozy in my warm jumper and boots now. I'm so happy that it snowed.


----------



## Sowelu

Love the snow! I do wish that snow would actually fall in the game though, and that the music would switch to that snowy echoed and lighter version as in NL, but it's still very cool. Also, I do wish there was SOME active weather within the game. Give us some windy days, some cloudy snowy days and some rain! While I love the sun, it's odd that it's always sunny with no change in the winter sun light. I love the way AC does weather patterns in NL, and would like to see them in PC. Perhaps all of these things are coming. This is a brand new app, and I am impressed by what has been implemented right out of the gate.


----------



## Bcat

Proud of my complete (for now) Christmas campsite! Especially pretty with all the snow!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Thanks to all the free leaf tickets I finally got enough candy canes for the snowman!  Once it's done crafting I'll have one if each Christmas item.


----------



## jenikinz

I am at the point now of recrafting items. I was afraid I wouldn't have enough time to get the whole set, but using the quarry for candy canes definitely helped speed things along.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I am kind of disappointed that the snow doesn't affect the amenities, I expected to see some snow settled on the tents and stuff but nope... only difference besides the snow on the ground and trees and background stuff that I've noticed is that now at the beach there is cocoa instead of coffee or tea/whatever was there before. Which is cute but you'd think they'd change some more things... IDK.


----------



## LillyofVadness

Crafting the snowman begins... now!
Been busy with school so gains have been slow but I've got them all now. 
Well, actually I got them all yesterday, but yesterday I put stuff on to craft to invite Alfonso and that took forever-


----------



## Bcat

what's up with the sparkly 'limited' candy cane quarry? Anyone else have it?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> what's up with the sparkly 'limited' candy cane quarry? Anyone else have it?



I dunno, my quarry had steel with "limited" under it.  I'm not sure what it means.


----------



## J087

Limited only gave me 350 bells and 24 candy.


----------



## shayx

So do I keep my extra candy canes in the hopes that they are transferable to next year, or do I spend them all on extra Christmas stuff (multiple snowmen)?  My campsight is overly decked-out in Christmas stuff, and I'm sitting on 900 candy canes now.


----------



## Cheshire

shayx said:


> So do I keep my extra candy canes in the hopes that they are transferable to next year, or do I spend them all on extra Christmas stuff (multiple snowmen)?  My campsight is overly decked-out in Christmas stuff, and I'm sitting on 900 candy canes now.



I?ve got the exact same problem, down to the amount of candy canes. It?s a bit of a gamble, but I?ll keep mine and hope that they stay in the inventory until next year.


----------



## Twisterheart

I'm going to keep my extras in case they transfer to next year. I wonder if Nintendo would make new holiday items for next Christmas, or just reuse the same ones from this year?


----------



## J087

If you were able to craft the entire set (plus extra's) and still manage to have 500+ leftovers, you'll be able to collect that same amount next year. I sold all my candy for a nice cash boost, which I'm now spending on flowers.


----------



## LillyofVadness

Now that the Christmas event is over, time to collect all them lovely Countdown Charms!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now that the Christmas event is over, time to collect all them lovely Countdown Charms!

- - - Post Merge - - -

gosh darn double-posting


----------



## Chewy.7204

Haha... me too! Let's hope I have enough to get all of the set this time.


----------



## 50m4ra

Shouldn't this thread either get renamed to event discussion / *insert current event discussion here* or get unsticky-ed?


----------



## Bcat

50m4ra said:


> Shouldn't this thread either get renamed to event discussion / *insert current event discussion here* or get unsticky-ed?



yeah, i feel like this should be 'event discussion' for every event.


----------



## Meowkie

New villagers coming up! I can't wait to bring Rosie and Margie together and make cherry pie..


----------

